# New Aeroflo2 60 Grow! Started from the ground up! Lots of Pics!!



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

Check out my journal.. i got a ton of pics and could always use advice and comments


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just got a place to start my first Aeroflo2 60 grow. I am doing everything ( all construction myself) so it is taking some time. I just started soaking the seeds today and the room should be done in the next couple of days. Here's a little bit about the room:

Aeroflo 60
4 600 HPS air cooled lights (2 conversion MH for Veg)
Phresh filter
Sentinel Room Controller
Tital Helios Light control
CAP C02 generator
A/C
Dehumidifier
RO system
EZ Cloner 60
T44 florescent lights (4-4ft tubes)

This is my first time using an aeroponic system. I was really stuck about what to do starting from seed but this is what I am going to try: Germinating the seeds on a tray in moist paper towel with a heat matt underneath. When they sprout i was going to put them in the ezclone to grow some roots under the T44.. Once they grew some roots I was going to put them in the aeroflow for veg.

ALL INPUT AND SUGGESTIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!! 

I will be updating at least everyday if not more 

Thanks for looking and for your help


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

This is the beginning.. I am doing it all myself without anyone's help so the design is made so i can handle it myself and not screw anything into any of the walls what so ever! This is the mess of a Breaker Box..I cant tell you How hard it was to get all this lumber in..yes i used that cart  building something to cover that huuuge window..starting the frame..

Any comments?​


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

Frame is almost Done!!​


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

Frame is done..figuring out where to put stuffstarting the wiringIm going to need some light in the room for the dark time..crazy wires​


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

time for the visqueen.. i used panda film..Attachment 918833Attachment 918834Attachment 918835Attachment 918836Attachment 918837Attachment 918838Attachment 918839Attachment 918840Attachment 918841Attachment 918842Attachment 918843Attachment 918844putting in all new electrical outletAttachment 918845dummy wires.. they are all hanging out the back and plugged into nothing!!Attachment 918846hanging the ballast'.Attachment 918847Attachment 918848outlet faceplates and all.. the switch is for the overhead light!Attachment 918849Attachment 918850Attachment 918851Attachment 918852


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

Putting in the ceiling plasticstarting the wiring too​


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

cleaning it up50 am wire for the light controlwiring directly into the breakerlooks messy but its actually clean i swearthe light works.. so does all the electric.. its a miracle!!sentinel room control..​


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

titan helios light controllervortex 8"rope for the carbon filterthe filterthe aeroflo2 60the system and hoodsglass for the hoodsthe RO systemTHESE ARE ALL MY SEEDS.. I ordered them from Nirvana!! All the seeds will soak for about 22 hours then ill put them in the paper towels!


Any questions,comments,concerns, or advice?? 

More pics after I do some work tomorrow ​


----------



## brothafromanothaplanet (May 5, 2010)

nice seed selection!

pulls up chair.......


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 5, 2010)

Thank you very much! going to work soon so more pics tonight!


----------



## UrbanAerO (May 6, 2010)

Wow as a certified elecrician I am scared for your house. I would get those power wires in some conduit or outta the way. I use mc (metal clad) wire. I would recomend running 240volts for your lights if your ballast are capable. Ballast runs cooler, more efficient and you could run all your lights off 2 20amp breakers joined together. Besides the electrical I love the room, check out some of my threads for some tips. I recomend you use superthrive with whatever other regiment of nutrients you plan on using. Good luck hope you don't need any advice, but if you do I will have my two cents.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 6, 2010)

Hey Urban, Thanks so much for the post.. I always love advice!! I was going to go with the conduit, but in the state of Ca you cant use it with romex... it is considered "double insulation"... weird I know! Also, I dont want to put any holes in the wall as I rent lol... any other ideas? I have more pics if that will help! I know it looks jumbled, but a lot of the wires are moved out of the way because they are the old wiring that I will have to reconnect when I am done with the facility. The light controller that I am using (Titan Helios) is a 120v as well as my ballasts. It requires 1 50amp power source. I used that double 50 breaker so that I could use a second titan when I am ready! Thanks again for looking and keep the suggestions coming!! I love them all.
""


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 6, 2010)

Hey all,

I soaked the seeds for 24 hours and moved them to a tray with heat under it today. They are all min wet paper towels in the dark. Some had already sprouted a little
! Got a lot done in the room today! Pics belowThe lights are on chains as well as adjustable light hangersCO2 GeneratorI have one big fan and there is an inline can fan in the middle of the 4 lights to aid in the cooling!Doing the floor..Overall view of the room! Tomorrow I plan on finishing the floor and installing the aeroflo, RO system and maybe the dehumidifier as well!!

As always.. All suggestions and comments are welcome!! Ill have pics of the seeds and more of the room tomorrow!


----------



## WWShadow (May 6, 2010)

Dang dude, you're rockin' it with a quickness. looks like you have everything ready. I didn't think you would get it all done before the seeds were ready to move. You drop some serious coin to blow all that out at one time! I'll be watching 4 your next posts


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 6, 2010)

Hey Shadow,

I bustin ass to get everything done.. When I checked the seeds this am they all had tails  I set up the ezclone today with some light! Pics below


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 6, 2010)

This is the inside of the easy cloner..this is a T44 Florescent system. There are 4-4 ft. tubes.  You can see that I put the seeds in the cloner and there are tails (roots)coming out the bottom.this is the pump timer.. right now its set to 3min on and 6 off​


----------



## Whiteboyindahood (May 6, 2010)

Wow. I just grow for personal but you are obviously going for broke or shoud i say paper. Nice set up. Look like a text book set up.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 6, 2010)

subed...looks legit


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks yall!

White.. Yea i do my hobbies BIG


----------



## lex320 (May 7, 2010)

lookin good cant wait to see more keep it up ............ clean up the panel ......


----------



## UrbanAerO (May 7, 2010)

I recomend MC (metal clad) cable, Its metal outer shell is like flex conduit except it comes with wire in it. I used 10/3 for my 240v timer, it has 2 hots,1 nuetral and one ground in it. MC cable is approved in exposed wiring instalations everywhere, except in wet, moist conditions.I used a 60$ 240v lighting timer(home Depot) that will run two 1000w ballast easily. I have one of my ballst on 120v and it runs at least twice as hot as the same ballast on 240v. I see you have a lot of money into it already as do I, how much have you spent so far?? I probably got 20-30$k into mine but thats over the last 5 years and Ive paid my rent (1800$/month) for the last year with just one closet going, now I have all 3 + 1veg rooms going. going for gold or bust! dont do it if ya cant do it right!


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 7, 2010)

Urban that sounds awesome!! I am going to check that stuff out today at home depot..That box took me like 3 days as it was lol I have spend somewhere around 5 or 6k.. My rent is less than half of yours but it is much smaller. I am on a short lease so hopefully if all goes well I will get a bigger place. My goal is to get the second 60 site for the next grow, run 1 cycle and the move! Im going to post some more updates tonight!


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 8, 2010)

UPDATE:

So i got some pH down and changed the water in the ez clone res. Right now the pH is about 6.5 the temp right around 75 degrees and 60 ppm. Im hoping it will stay around there. The pump is on for 1-2 min and off for 5. I have the lights off now and plan to leave em off for 6 hours then back on for 18. These are all the nutes that I have right now and plan to use.These are the lights that I will be using in the hoods.... 2 are conversion bulbs for veg and 4 are 600w hps (hortilux of course) My tri meter.. took this pic right before I left.ez clone and the dome.some of the roots are growing long and others not so much.. These are 3 different roots of 3 different strains.I put a green bulb in the overhead light i installed so that I can work in the room during the dark period.RO system..It took 5 different pieces to get this RO hoes attached to the sink in the kitchen I have it fed into the room through the wall for easy filling/refilling of the tanks.the other half of the room 

Ill be keeping a close eye on the water and seeds so Ill post some more later for sure!

Comments, questions, concerns??? ALL APPRECIATED.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 8, 2010)

can you show/tell just how you started the seeds in the ezcloner?... have one and was thinking about starting some in it. just dont want to smash the tap root..or will it push though on its own?


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 8, 2010)

Hey green.. I soaked the seeds for 24 hours and then took them out and put them in moist paper towels with tap water. Put the heat mat under them and kept them wet. After 1 day i the paper towels the taproot was at least a half inch. I cut the neoprene in half so there was less space for the seed to push through. Using tweezers (took patience and time) i put the seeds with the root hanging out in the neoprene. This is my first time starting from seed and have not used the cloner for it before. It is the same principals as a rooting cube or whatever. Give them plenty of air,water and warmth. Now that the roots are growing, Ive also added the light. Let me know if I left anything out or if you have any more questions!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 8, 2010)

thanks man that answers it...ill watch your grow befor i do any...how long are you going to leave them in there for??


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 8, 2010)

probably just until they have substantial roots and a few leaves!


----------



## cooknsmoke (May 9, 2010)

your room setup is sick. clean, organize, and efficent (hopefully).. can't wait for the results... keep it up bro


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks cook.. me 2! I hate waiting for the seeds to sprout.. im pulling my hair out waiting to see whats going to happen


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 10, 2010)

UPDATE:

Checked on my babies this morning and they seem to be doing fine. Current temp was 77, pH 6.1, ppm was 30. I forgot to plug in the pump 2 days ago when I left them for the evening and because of that, the small roots dried and the big ones curled and almost dried out. I plugged back in and hoped for the best. They all seem to be doing well right now and still growing.. I will take some pics of them tonight and post! Stay tuned..


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (May 11, 2010)

subed nice electrical is crazy stuff


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks SoCal.. yea its kinda nuts


----------



## rollerfosho (May 12, 2010)

This is a crazy setup Nice though wish i had the dollars to do some thing like that the downstairs of my house would e the perfect spot for a setup like this. +Rep


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks roller.. my next spot will def be in a house with a basement!! Maybe with a couple of rooms! I figured If I was going to start a hobby.. I might as well do it right and make a lil money lol


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 12, 2010)

HELP: 

ok so the seeds popped out from the neoprene in the ez clone and the roots on some are 5+ inches long. Most of them are yellowish though.. only 1 is green.. The water is 78, pH is 6.2 and the ppm was 30 until I added a little bit of nutes to bring it up to 30 because the stem was a slight purple. DONT LET MY BABIES DIE... help me!!!


----------



## WSRidahs (May 12, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So i got some pH down and changed the water in the ez clone res. Right now the pH is about 6.5 the temp right around 75 degrees and 60 ppm. Im hoping it will stay around there. The pump is on for 1-2 min and off for 5. I have the lights off now and plan to leave em off for 6 hours then back on for 18. These are all the nutes that I have right now and plan to use.


Stay away from those organics especially Bio Root. It will give you brown slime. I do DWC and got slimed by it. Also did a side by side test and the bucket with Bio Root got slimed. The roots were completely covered in brown slime. Not sure how it is in Aero but you should test it out first before introducing it to your whole system. Bio Root is what got me and I'm not sure about those other organic stuff you got but a lot of people seem to get slimed when using organics. You should also pick up some ph up.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 12, 2010)

Here are some pics that I took tonight...​


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 12, 2010)

Hey WS.. yea I picked up some pH up a couple days ago. Thanks for the heads up about the bioroot! Def going to test it first now!


----------



## rollerfosho (May 12, 2010)

Hey dp how much was that little toy that tells you pH ppm and temp? Also where?


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 12, 2010)

roller- I got it for like $180 from rvf garden supply... its a pretty popular unit though!


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 13, 2010)

I moved all of the seeds without large roots into the dome!Here are some pics of the seedlings that have sprouted! Here are the roots under the ez clone. they look healthy in my opinion... PLEASE DONT LET THEM DIE


----------



## GrowFoSho (May 14, 2010)

Your doing a great job. We have a Very very similar setup.. I'll be staying tuned...
(I did the same thing in the beginning.. dropped all that cash and put all that time into it, only to finally get started, forget a damn timer, and come to find some dried out, sad little babies.. >-(
The most important aspect to pay attention to with aeroponics is, WATER - TiMERS - ELECTRiCiTY - AiR without H20 they simply dye. Real Fast. So yeah Good-luck mate!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks grow!! any input on how the seedlings look right now? Ive never started from seed.. especially not in an aero set-up.


----------



## brandon873 (May 17, 2010)

i started with 4 plants and tried different nutrients strengths with each for my first grow. its extremely easy to burn them. its best not to even add anything for a couple weeks unless they start showin signs. they look great at the moment. i use general hydroponics flora series, it calls for 1/4tsp per gallon of each nute (micro,gro,flora) for seedlings and cuttings. the first week i only put and 1/8th of micro and gro. the flora is NOT needed. i did another with it and it got screwed up. then after the first week i went up to a 1/4. make sure to check up on it for the next 48 hrs for signs of burn. if its ok. i would go with that for a couple weeks depending on how big your plant is. as it gets bigger you want to add a little more. when i started the flowering phase i started usin the bloom with the micro and grow. i didn't go to full strength until two weeks into flowering (during this time took out the grow and added Kool Bloom to the mix). you can see the plant now, its my current grow. so anyways i know that we have defferent nutes but maybe that will help you with ideas. i think i saw kool bloom in your mix. I like it alot. another thing that worked good for me was changing out the water once a week. i use an aquarium thermometer to check the water temps of the old water and new water. if the new water is colder i would recommend using a fishtank heater to make it the same. less stress on plant.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 18, 2010)

hey brandon... I am using the GH flora series also! I started doing the same thing.. I added about an 1/8 tsp. of the floramicro and the floragrow to the water. The ppm right now is like 60 and the temps are at a cool 69. The pH is around 6. i am seeing growth in the roots, but not so much in the foliage yet. And advice? Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## brandon873 (May 18, 2010)

sounds good so far. wouldn't add any more nutes than that till they start gettin more of their true leaves. its easy to burn em. really they don't even have to have nutes for the first few weeks when they are in the seedling stage. here is a pic of what it looks like when you add too much. notice the brown tips. now that i look back on it. looks like it had some heat stress. but even this little guy made it. as soon as you c signs of burnin settin in, its best to change your water. check ur ph daily. remember its your first time, it wont be perfect. you are goin to have leaves that get burnt, curl, some will even die. its a learning process. before i change my water, i let my tap water set out for at least 24 hrs to evaporate all the chlorine and other harsh chemicals. rain water is best but don't let it sit outside to long cuz then you might bring in bugs with it.


----------



## brandon873 (May 18, 2010)

i went back and looked at ur nute pictures. now i see the flora series, thought the two pictures were the same when i first looked at em. as far as all that extra stuff, i don't know bout em. other than koolbloom. i wouldn't add all of it to all the plants until you know if its good or not. do some with and some without. just don't use full strength. when you run out of ph down, a cheap method that i found works is lemon juice. of course it doesn't look like you got any funding problems. i think that just about covers any tips i can give ya at the moment.... oh one more. get a big note pad and make a journal. what you do, changes made, what makes the plant look better, what screws it up, etc.etc. it helps in the long run.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 19, 2010)

Hey Brandon.. dude thanks for all the info...I just wrote a paragraph back and the whole thing got erased so I'm going to do the quick version first! I already have a notepad and it has already come in handy.. I forget stuff all the time lol.... go figure  I have used lemon juice in the past and I find that it is very inconsistent because the acidity of the lemon is inconsistent. pH in that respect is better. The hydro store by my house sells that big bottle for like $8 so it not so bad. I did spend a lot on the initial set-up but now I'm broke. lol So $$ is always an issue. As for the water.... I have a tri meter so I check the specs a couple times a day. (pH, temp, ppm). The temp is usually around 69 and ppms have been around 70-80 but Im going to change the water to get it back to 20-30. I also have a RO system so that gets me my clean water! As for the plants, Im def going to be putting up new pics of them tomorrow so check em out and tell me what you think! Thanks again!


----------



## brandon873 (May 19, 2010)

must be nice to have all that fancy stuff. I just know the cheap way to do things.lol. i did my current grow just to learn what to do and not to do. the biggest lesson i learned is don't try and use a ufo to veg and don't add bloom when your plant is just a seedling. that reminds me........i just checked on my ak seeds and 2 out of three have sprouted. SCORE!!! keep me poseted on what you learn about that line up of nutes you got.


----------



## milpitan (May 19, 2010)

may be a novice question, but why the green party bulb? can it be any bulb that blocks uv rays?


----------



## MrWannabe (May 19, 2010)

Bravo...Great job, looking forward to this, would b interested to see how that aero turns out for you, u use one b4? was thinking about getting a ebb and gro system so would love to know what u think about your grow system? Wishing you many great successes!


----------



## pallaromp (May 20, 2010)

1. Don't use rain water. God knows what is in rain water. Reverse Osmosis is generally the best but really in most parts of the country plain ol' tap water is going to be just fine. If you have hard water there are a number of solutions including hard water nutes by many makers including Flora Nova. I don't have hard water and I have used the Flora Nova hard water nutes by accident and had zero issues.

2. The instructions provided by Flora Nova are fine. I've gone from clone directly to aggressive growth and from that directly to aggressive flower with not a single issue. People want to make aeroponics harder than it is. Really it is just the people who are too fucking permi-stoned that get confused. I know everyone wants to feel special and think they have to come up with some whacked out new method, but really, just read the fucking directions.

3. Do not heat your water. In fact the colder the better so far as o2 saturation. Yeah some people say you can shock the plant when you flush if the temps are way off. Not likely.

4. Flush. Again this gets into the read the fucking directions bit. If you read the Flora Nova directions they suggest you start with a full load of nutes and then just add water as is necessary before fully flushing the reservoir and filling up on nutes again every 7-10 days.

If you are doing things right Aeroponics will likely impress you with how stunningly fast the plants grow.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 20, 2010)

Brandon- Thats awesome to hear about your seeds. I'm always excited when I see growth in any aspect  I have 2 more Blackjack seeds that I am going to soak in water here pretty soon. As for the ufo light.. umm maybe I would use that for seedlings or clones, but prob not lol 

mil- The green light is so that I can work in the plants dark cycle. Green light spectrum actually bounces off the plants because they dont absorb that color light.

Wannabe- I have grown in soil for personal use and hobby but never in aero, never from seed and never this big 

I change the water like once a week (more if the ppm is too high) 

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT!!! I LOVE ALL THE QUESTIONS, COMMENTS, CONCERNS AND DEFINITELY THE HELP!!!

Im going to take new Pics right now and will be posting them later tonight!

Pallaromp- the water in my area has a ppm of about 300 and a pH of 8.2.. I am using RO water which brings it down to a tollerable 20 ppm and 6.5 pH. I do have flora nova though.
- instructions are a great thing to follow.. I do agree
- I never heat the water.. I let the water stay around 78 degrees because they are seedlings, not clones and they require heat to grow. I think I am one of the first to use an EZ clone for seeds so I am making it up as I go. Now that the plants have roots, I am keeping the temp just under 70


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 20, 2010)

​


----------



## brandon873 (May 20, 2010)

Pallaromp do you live in a major city??? i could see your point then. but as for me i live out in the country and my water is clean. its not acidic or poluted. so i guess it depends on where you live. as far as heating the water. if the water im changin out is 65 and the water in my hydro is 75 then i use a heater to get it right at 75 to try and reduce shock. maybe pointless but im just sayin what works for me. Ask for opinions and you get several. pallaromp why don't you show us how its done and grow somethin. i am new to growing and would love to learn from those that know it all. but really in the end its retarded to have chat room fights. for all i know, you could be a pimply 14 yearold kid who weighs 100 pounds soakin wet. or maybe your 30 and nobody likes ya cuz....ohhhh idon'tknow....hmm... maybe.... ya know it all.... cuss to much....got bad breath.... or maybe your in upper twenties go to Harvard got a phd in horticulture and look like a ufc fighter. point is. type all the smack you want. its just words on a screen. get somethin goin, take pics, and show us you know what your talkin bout. until then why not call me or some others a permi stoned whacked out special person. that hurt a little. almost cried. yep definately good shit. gotta love it.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 20, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 21, 2010)

oh and brandon.. you could have at least commented on how cute my lil ladies are


----------



## brandon873 (May 21, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> oh and brandon.. you could have at least commented on how cute my lil ladies are


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My bad. got caught up in the moment. your girls are lookin nice and healthy. and look at all those rooots!!!!! im lookin forward to seeing this played out


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 21, 2010)

Thats much better..now I feel all special and sh*t  Yea I still have to set up the room controller n make some zipper doors in the room so I'm gunna get moving on that this week.. I have the hydroton soaking in water right now to get all that clay off!!


----------



## freeze600cc (May 21, 2010)

I'm running a homemade 35 site. Check it out here https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/330702-hey-guys-new-here-too.html


----------



## wellyeah (May 21, 2010)

Well I just got the AF 36 system, worried about my nutes, I used to use Bloom A and Bloom B with Ginormous when I used pots and soil for my grow's. I'm worried for the salts and slime , don't want to clog the sprayer and I really don't want shit growing in my res, can someone lay out what they would recommend for my 40 gal res? I would be very grateful.

Edit: I'd like to add I searched quite a bit on the site and found thousands of different opinions, and amounts. Which can I mix with which? My buddy dumped a bunch of shit in his trashcan to pump in his pots and magically has tree's 5 weeks in so I know you can mix and match but i'm afraid of aero, broke, and don't want to fuck up.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 21, 2010)

WELLYEAH- hey well... I have all GH nutes.. they are reliable and pretty simple.. Just follow the directions on the bottles. They tell you when and how much. Knowing the signs of what your plants like and dont helps too... Always start light because you can always add more! Stay away from things like rooting cubes in an aero. IMHO that is what clogs the lines more than anything. After every crop, clean your system using a bio clean (GH) or comparable that will clean any buildup you have as well as bacteria etc. That will keep you from having to replace the lines. This is also my first grow with the aero system but I did 6 months of homework and research before I switched from my little soil grows. I also have a few friends that help me out


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 21, 2010)

This guy posts a link for his grow.. that is on a different forum AND doesnt even comment on my grow.. the nerve of some people..  *cough* *cough* freeze600cc *cough*


----------



## freeze600cc (May 21, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> This guy posts a link for his grow.. that is on a different forum AND doesnt even comment on my grow.. the nerve of some people..  *cough* *cough* freeze600cc *cough*


Dude just keep reading! I dnt know how to edit that first post but my thread is full of pictures of my grow.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 21, 2010)

I know I saw them all... and commented!! Looks great man.. and I was just bustin your balls up there!!!


----------



## wellyeah (May 22, 2010)

"dpagano7486" thanks man, so I was thinking I'd get http://www.amazon.com/Flora-Bloom-Micro-Gallon-Size/dp/B0023BM3BI and that's it. Is that a good idea for these? Also Should I take out all my water out of the res and put in new water once a week or ever?


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 22, 2010)

Wellyeah- as far as the water changing... I am a fan of changing the water once a week.. some people do it less, some people more... I think every changes the water at some point though.. The flora series by GH is what I have. I have micro, gro and bloom. Everyone that I have talked to loves the series.. GH nutes also get a lot of good feedback from Hydro shops in my area. Before you buy, make sure you shop around. That is definitely not the best price!  Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## brandon873 (May 22, 2010)

I personally like the GH flora series. i have had no problems with it once i figured out how much my plants need. i think i paid $13 for each small bottle. i am goin to try fox farms when i run out of gh nutes just to see if there is a difference. i took some pics of my bagseed plant and posted them a little bit ago. my flowers are startin to slowly fatten up.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 22, 2010)

u gotta let me know how fox farms works for you!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 23, 2010)

I have to say ONE NICE SETUP
I have a question but please do not take it wrong.you spent all that time and money on your setup but why did you by the Ford Focus of nutrients,I can think of four brands that would really compliment your setup.
DM GOLD
Bloom(yellow bottle from australia)
Humbolt nutz
and my fav AN conni

I have grown with GH it does the job but nothing impressive and nothing in return that you cannot double with another brand

Looks great BTW


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks johnny. The only reason I went with GH is because I have used it in the past and was comfortable with it. Also, no one suggested those to me with my set-up. Thanks for lettin me know!! I have some homework to do


----------



## freeze600cc (May 23, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> Thanks johnny. The only reason I went with GH is because I have used it in the past and was comfortable with it. Also, no one suggested those to me with my set-up. Thanks for lettin me know!! I have some homework to do


No not really. GH is fine, i've seen it produce fantastic stuff.


----------



## freeze600cc (May 23, 2010)

I'm using Botanicare Organic line, grow and bloom. Cal-Mag. Sweet Grape, and KoolBloom. I'll be sure to update how it works out in the similiar setup. Make sure to flower early, I waited and my roots are already in my res. 1 week into flowering.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 23, 2010)

freeze600cc said:


> I'm using Botanicare Organic line, grow and bloom. Cal-Mag. Sweet Grape, and KoolBloom. I'll be sure to update how it works out in the similiar setup. Make sure to flower early, I waited and my roots are already in my res. 1 week into flowering.


Botana...Def. a better product.Yes just do a little research and you decide Hell if your still happy with HG as I have seen some growers,Do it up man.it will still be good no doubt but my experience with it for 2yrs and several grows within the two year,all I was doing was recommending something for the nice HotRod setup you have(it will run alright on 87 octane but it required 91)


----------



## brandon873 (May 23, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Botana...Def. a better product.Yes just do a little research and you decide Hell if your still happy with HG as I have seen some growers,Do it up man.it will still be good no doubt but my experience with it for 2yrs and several grows within the two year,all I was doing was recommending something for the nice HotRod setup you have(*it will run alright on 87 octane but it required 91*)


Good way to put it


----------



## brandon873 (May 23, 2010)

so where are the new pics??????????????????? i want to see it


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the help!! I only have a little bit of GH left so maybe I will refuel with something different!

Brandon-- I put them up 2 days ago like I promised! Ill take some more in a little bit and will post them later today!! I think that they are almost ready for the aeroflo.. the roots are getting soo long

Freeze- def let me know how they work! they could be my next product!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 23, 2010)

<<<<gettin excited gotta love different grows.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 23, 2010)

thanks johnny


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 24, 2010)

Hey bro, i have the same system as you.. I have it set up and everything but havn't used it yet. I was wondering when the water comes out of the tube, Is the jet stream soposed to hit the 3' in net cups or the bottom corner? im not really sure?


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

I recommend using the Lucas formula (micro and bloom), im on my second run w/ two aeroflo2 30s.Lucas formulas best for itand is recommended for use with ro water. Thats all i use is micro, bloom, and prozyme. a zyme priduct is a must for aero, kills bacteria and keeps roots pearly white. Amazing stuff really. I clone and as soon as roots show i flower, and my plants went in around the 3rd and some are 1.5 ft tall w an average of a foot. My roots have already made there way into my res... Aero is awsome. I used two 1000watters last run and still good but i prefer better light spread and less electricity and heat will be an issue so keep an eye on it. Keep your res temps low like 60. I had to put ice bottles in it every few hours it got hot. I hear 600s run cooler the but be careful not having a zyme product mixed with hot res temps equals root rot my friend. Oh and keep your ppms lower than usual these babys suck up some water like you wouldnt believe then your ppms rise and you get burnt... i keep mine at [email protected] but thats still abit high im thinking not sure they were hivher last run and i got it bad. Id love to see how the co2 works with aero im gona try ot with my badboy t5s next run. Oh sidelights are amazing with aero i learned tht last run. good luck ill be watching.


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

and kevdogg the best way is to keep the water as low as possible like nft systems so push those drains down so its no more than a cm high. Then wat you wana do is aim the sprayers into the corner but the best way is alil above the corner basically where the water level is on the wall so it hits water and wall. ull notice when it hitz the wall it makes the aero mist and when its hitting water it makes dwc bubbles u want bubbles and mist. More mist but bubbles are a plus.


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

I think me and you should compare notes when this is done im two weeks into flower tho but close timing. Im trying to get 1700 watts of T5 badboys to equal or out produce 2000 watts of hid. But i have 2 12 bulbers over the top and a 4 bulber on each side only two. All quantum Badboys tho they are said to double yield watt to watt, closer to sunlight spectrum lots of other stuff too... But i seen a guy do soil w veg and two 12 bulbers no sidelights get 24 ozs off 6 plants so i figure add the sidelights and go sog cuz we all kno T5s arent best for penetration so mine should be better plus im in the af2. But just experimenting .


----------



## Xan2 (May 25, 2010)

dripdrew said:


> I think me and you should compare notes when this is done im two weeks into flower tho but close timing. Im trying to get 1700 watts of T5 badboys to equal or out produce 2000 watts of hid. But i have 2 12 bulbers over the top and a 4 bulber on each side only two. All quantum Badboys tho they are said to double yield watt to watt, closer to sunlight spectrum lots of other stuff too... But i seen a guy do soil w veg and two 12 bulbers no sidelights get 24 ozs off 6 plants so i figure add the sidelights and go sog cuz we all kno T5s arent best for penetration so mine should be better plus im in the af2. But just experimenting .


Don't want to dissapoint you but you'll never produce nugs as dense as HPS light do with T5's HO.


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

people have already got the density w the T5 badboys. Do some research . But i have a journal feel free to watch for yourself.


----------



## Xan2 (May 25, 2010)

Maybe you got some density, nothing comparable to a 600w or 1000w HPS, i have T5HO as well as HPS lights.


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

well that might be true with other T5s buti own T5 badboys and a sunblaze 44 for mums. The 44 is nothing compared to badboys way more heat on the 44 and the badboys put out like 100 lumens per watt on red bulbs. Well ive never tried T5s but i know that 15 grams per plant with 4 plants per square foot in a clone to flower sog is a good yeild w hps, thats my goal w T5s. 60 grams per square foot is very good imo.


----------



## SoBaked (May 25, 2010)

Hey everyone. I have a few questions and/or comments for DPAGANO. Are your hoods over the Aeroflo2 60 parallel to the unit or perpendicular to it? I have the same unit and run my hoods Perpendicular. Don't know why I do but I do. I think I feel there is more light absorbtion on the outer rows this way but its just a thought in my head.

You said you are running your pump on a timer. I went to the GH website and they say the only reason for using a timer with this system is for power consumption. Is that the reason or does it have to do with something else. I am familiar with the Stinkbud System but again I do not know the science behind the timer thing. A little help would be appreciated.

Lastly, am I the only one who uses Technaflora on this website? I have had amazing results with BC. 
I am using 4 600w lamps (air cooled hoods) running on 220v through a 16 master controller. Strains are Euphoria, Ice and one secret reciepe for now. CO2, RO, Can filter, huge CFM Fan, swamp cooler and 2 litre bottles of ice for the res temps. Currently running between 71 and 75 degrees. Air temps between 70 and 74. I have included a few pics since you were so kind to share also. Mid Week 2 flower. Half clones started 3/31 and half 4/15. Full 2 weeks of veg.

Good luck to all

I am SoBaked


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

i think it works best without a timer, run 24-7. They get plenty of air as is and roots drying is more of an issue, lack of oxygen isnt its an aero system. As far as power consumption your only gona save maybe 5 bucks a month in electricity on a timer...


----------



## SoBaked (May 25, 2010)

Ya this is my second time using the Aeroflo2 and I've always run the timer 24/7 too.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 25, 2010)

Hey Everyone, Thanks for checkin me out!! I always love comments questions and concerns 

Kev- Honestly, for me, it depends of stage of growth.. i always aim the jets just above the opposite corner, but the water level is diff. I raise it to about half way for veg and lower it all the way for flower!

Drip- Dude thanks for all your help! Thats awesome!! Let me know how the florescents treat ya. I have done the research on the badboys and I have the t44. Not based on anything other than lumen and light spectrum analysis, HPS will always be superior. But if other people have gotten kick ass results.. go with it! Everyone said that I couldnt start seeds in an ez cloner.. look at me now 

SoBaked- Hey man! Looks like you have an awesome set-up!! For the lights, i made my decision based on 2 factors.. when I put the lights in, I tried the hoods in both directions. Having them perp. only gave me a couple inches more light but wayy less cooling. Having all the lights parallel allow for that cool air to pass through the lights much much much more effectively. I even have a booster fan in between the 4. This will allow me to get those lights closer to the plant and keep them cooler.. Your air cooling is going through all that extra ducting and around corners!! As for your res... Get that temp down and you will see a difference in growth rate!! You want to see it at 65 or so when flowering! Any other questions.. holler at me

Thanks again everyone.. I will have new pics of the babies tonight!! They are almost ready to go into the AF.. prob 2 days!


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 25, 2010)

Oh and as for the pump thing... to each his own.. My timer is running the pump in the ez cloner right now at 2 min on and 8 off..approx.. In the AF I will have it run for 3 on 5 off. Nothing to do with electricity, just friends with past grows results going both ways. I may try 24 hrs on at first.. Ill keep everyone posted!


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

works good for me i go from clone to flower and in two weeks i have 1.5 ft plants already preflowering the af2 is a beast but you cant veg...


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 25, 2010)

haha yea im only vegging for a couple of days! Then straight to flower. oh and as for the 15g per plant dry.. Im looking for more of an oz. minimum


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

your also using co2... when i add co2 and sidelights on the front and back and im gona put 4 ft strip lights (redbulb) down the middle in between each chamber im gona go for a 1 oz min too. Cuz then ill be running about 2300 watts.


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

since were sharing af pics =D


----------



## SoBaked (May 25, 2010)

Damn, and I veg for two weeks.

DPA, Thanks for the input. I will look into rearranging my setup next time. That is good info.

Hey DRIP, I noticed you put the two 30's side by side. I have my 60 staggered to both sides. Do you have any space worries? Again, I vegged for two weeks thats why I'm glad I staggered it.

The pic is from May 1st. First day in the unit from the cloner.


----------



## pallaromp (May 25, 2010)

> Im looking for more of an oz. minimum


Possible but not for the flouro guys here. Sorry that's just how it works. You will have less yield and less potency.


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

sobaked- yeh yours is good if you veg these things get huge fast, i went w two 30s bc two smaller res'are easier to maintain and dump and clean if need be. however i dont change res. But i go from clone toflower sog so i like to not waste any lumens and pack em in real good so works great for sog.

pollaramp- im used to the hids and felt the same way but these badboys are somethin else... also i seen 1300 watts of t5 badboy produce 624 grams dry of great bud. so thats a half gram per watt under t5 in soil without co2 how is a sog w co2 and mad lighting with 2400 watts not possible? even at ghe same rate half gram per watt its 42 oz so 3/4 .oz each. then add co2 1oz is easily attainable.


----------



## 2triple0ss (May 25, 2010)

I just set up a couple AF 36's, after reading all the post and seeing all the pictures I can't wait to drop my clones in them! Do you guys use the Cocotex liners or just the hydroton?


----------



## deezy420 (May 25, 2010)

damn thas sauce i would throw some tarp over the carpet fer sure.. got an aero 36 work dope as fuck veg for bout 1.5-2 wk then flower they get HUGE real quick.. what u using for nutes organi or chemi?


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

throw tarp on whos carpet?


----------



## freeze600cc (May 25, 2010)

lol. Don't mind him


----------



## dripdrew (May 25, 2010)

this journal somehow got hijacked into the aeroflo2 club lol


----------



## freeze600cc (May 25, 2010)

Hell YA! lol. Well I didn't buy a pre-made, but still! Aeroflo growers unite


----------



## SoBaked (May 25, 2010)

Hey TRIPLE, I use the hydroton with the cocotek liners. I tried it without it for a while but to me it seems a little more stable and I seem to be able to let them go a while before I net and train them. (tarp over the carpet?!?)


----------



## freeze600cc (May 25, 2010)

lol, looks like someones limited to only reading the first page.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 26, 2010)

I LOVE MY FORUM  

I dont use the liners.. I feel like the roots get all bunched and dont grow as healthy! My SEEDS are 2 weeks in.. here are the pics... they are going into the AF in the next couple of days! Thats right to all the new people here.. I started seeds in an EZ Clone and they are done.
​


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 26, 2010)

oh and these were a couple days ago.. they are almost double the size right now


----------



## freeze600cc (May 26, 2010)

those ez cloners are pretty good eh


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 26, 2010)

Just dont forget to plug in the pump if you unplug it to work.. it kills everything!! lol


----------



## JstaPimp101 (May 27, 2010)

the e-z cloners are cool but for the price its kinda hard to buy one. You could buy something else that may be more usefull than the ez cloner. What i mean is $250 (or more) for the ez cloner when you can build one your self for less than $60 that will work exactly the same. With the money you save building one you could buy more nutes or whatever


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 28, 2010)

$60? wow thats impressive


----------



## brandon873 (May 28, 2010)

Lookin good DP. i want you to check out the pictures i posted a little bit ago. i reposted pics from exactly two weeks ago and pics from today. i thought you might be interested in seeing the growth rate cuz you are using the same nutrients.


----------



## dpagano7486 (May 29, 2010)

Looks awesome man!! keep it up! Im going to put some in the system today!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 1, 2010)

*help* what is wrong with my babies???


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 1, 2010)

I put everything in the system today!! New pics to follow!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## brandon873 (Jun 1, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> *help*View attachment 970013 what is wrong with my babies???


i can't blow the picture up to really see it good, but is it possible you dripped some nute water on it causing that small area of burn


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 1, 2010)

thats one hell of a set up you got there. i think your ph meter cost more than almost all of my grow accessories combined.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 2, 2010)

ahahah well im going big next time so I wanted to have the best of the best


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 2, 2010)

hey quick question, i have the same system without the extension but I still haven't used it. I was wondering, the jet spray that comes of the laser tube, do you point that at the bottom of the net cup or in the corner of the chamber?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 2, 2010)

I did mine just above the corner but i have my water levels set all the way up!


----------



## Kobe (Jun 2, 2010)

it looks like you got carpet on the floor, thats deifintely a bad idea dpag, other then that you got your bases covered


----------



## too xntrik (Jun 2, 2010)

just wondering the spacing between plants in that system center to center


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 2, 2010)

Kobe- hey theres no carpet.. thats black panda film on the floor 

too- not sure what you mean...


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok whats the + of doing that. I thought you want the water level a little lower when plants roots are smaller.


dpagano7486 said:


> I did mine just above the corner but i have my water levels set all the way up!


----------



## LoveForTheIndica (Jun 2, 2010)

Bro you should get into doing youtube journals it is alot better you get more of a personal perspective almost like being in your shoes let me know if your down.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 3, 2010)

hey kev- when the roots are smaller, the levels are up... larger/longer... lower levels

love- not sure I want my face on camera


----------



## freeze600cc (Jun 3, 2010)

How much did that Ph/ppm meter cost? I got a $200 hanna combo pen I would assume you're unit would be an upgrade for me


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 3, 2010)

I got mine for about 180 i think.. after delivery prob around 200.... Its awesome.. I love it!


----------



## freeze600cc (Jun 3, 2010)

oh damn. I shoulda bought that one.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 4, 2010)

added a door and some sound proofingMy one master Kush baby


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 4, 2010)

Also looking to get a water cooler now... anyone know a good website??


----------



## freeze600cc (Jun 4, 2010)

I need a water chiller myself badly.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 4, 2010)

they are like 400 but water bottles arent doing it anymore


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 5, 2010)

What does this look like to you... I am getting this on the clones that are in the system.... HELPP


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 5, 2010)

i had that same thing happen to mine. i did a water change in my bubble system with extra nutes and took care of the problem. if i remeber right, it was a maganese problem.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 5, 2010)

did it need more or less? The water is pretty fresh... It is from tuesday..maybe wed.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have spider mites from the stupid clones i used..... ahhhh


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 6, 2010)

mine took more and the problem was gone. little yellowish to rust colored spots between the veins. Once the leaf is burned, its there for good. but the new growth was fine. so is your spots from spitermites?????????? if so that sucks.


----------



## Xan2 (Jun 6, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> What does this look like to you... I am getting this on the clones that are in the system.... HELPPView attachment 976431View attachment 976432View attachment 976430


Those tiny dots are spider mites damage mate. Don't wait and get some neem oil and SM-90. Doctor doom is also a good way to kills them.
But once you got them you'll never totally get rid of them. You'll need to take care of the problem till the harvest date.
They thrive in a dry and hot environement. Keep the RH over 60% and the temp little low like 68-70F while you fight them out.

Cheers.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your help... Ill have some pics up either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Dpagano7486

Heaps impresed with your grow so far, i will be watching closely.
Im sure i will pick up some tips.

*Indefinately ......*


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks indef. If you have any specific questions... feel free to throw them out here!!


----------



## bj.bubbler (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful man.....Everything looks great...can't what for more pics and some yield numbers. I'm building a house right now and would love to go for it like you did. Putting aside 4x4 space hidden behind the office and you gave me a few ideas. Thanks!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 10, 2010)

anytimie BJ.. let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 10, 2010)

My leaves are curling over.. I am still praying everyday for the mites.. today is day 4... i will spray tomorrow and then change the res... whats causing my babies to curl? HELP


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 10, 2010)

they do look a bit stressed IMO. what the temp in there?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 11, 2010)

the temp fluctuates from about 72 to 79... I waiting on delivery of a second a/c.. They def look stressed.. any idea on the cause of it? I think that 350 ppm is ok for that stage in life..


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 11, 2010)

*HELP!! Leaves are curling over!! Any input is appreciated!! *

This is what at least half of them look like... The clones I used had some spider mites but I am spraying... The temp in the room is between 72 and 79.. water ppm is 350, pH 6.2.. I am using GH nutes.. In there right now is floramicro and floragrow... there is also some diamond nectar int there.. 1/4 strength solutions in everything!!
PLEASE HELP!! I dont want to see them die!!

Thanks in advance for your help!​


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it possible that they spider mite spray is phytotoxic??? They started wilting after the 3rd day of spray... I sprayed already today.. should I stop?​


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 11, 2010)

did you spray and hav ur plants under light, cause some sprays say not to use during intense light, that can damage foilage


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 11, 2010)

yup.. I am looking at other people that have used the same stuff and they are saying that they had the lights off when they sprayed.. any ideas on what to do to fix it?


----------



## 2triple0ss (Jun 11, 2010)

I have pretty close to the same set up you have but I went with 2 36's. My plants are about the same size too. I have my ppm at 800 using GH nutes and I also have spider mites. I'll send any info or knowledge your way that I find out. I started mine June 1st. How long do you plan on vegging for?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 11, 2010)

well since this spider mite business from the clones I got, prob for a total of 2 weeks.. Im really just going by plant height and size.. ya know? They have not been growing very steadily.. The plants that I started from seed, are doing alright... they are the ones on the left side of the system.. I am making some changes tomorrow.. I am changing the 6 hour dark period to happen during the day for cooling and electric purposes.. Im also adding another ac that should help keep my temp more consistent so that my co2 can be more regulated...The stuff Im using for mites works great.. just do it during the dark cycle!!!! as i learned...I also put some of it in the res today so I will let it ride for a couple days and then do a res change.. I am using 2 30 gal tubs to store the RO water for the change..


----------



## 2triple0ss (Jun 12, 2010)

I have my dark cycle from 1pm-7-pm but I also heard temp doesn't matter when you're running co2. (which I am not) I'm using equal parts of micro, grow and bloom. Started at 200ppm then went to 400, then 600 then 800ppm in 12 days. I just keep on feeding them more and more and they get bigger and bigger with no nute burn yet. I've been keeping my ph <6 also. I also decided to not use the cocotek liners and I'm just gonna go by plant height and size. Just don't know exactly how big I wanna veg them considering they still have 8 weeks in flower and only 3" net cups. Hope any of this info helps you or anybody out. I'll be following along! Thanks!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 12, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> *HELP!! Leaves are curling over!! Any input is appreciated!! *
> 
> This is what at least half of them look like... The clones I used had some spider mites but I am spraying... The temp in the room is between 72 and 79.. water ppm is 350, pH 6.2.. I am using GH nutes.. In there right now is floramicro and floragrow... there is also some diamond nectar int there.. 1/4 strength solutions in everything!!
> PLEASE HELP!! I dont want to see them die!!
> ...


Looks like too much nutes..........I am using gh flora micro and bloom (lucas formula).......I started my clones in 450 ppm and the same clawing starting happening...I know 350 is kinda low but they obviously are not happy.....I would drop the ppms down to 100-200 ppm for a little while.....your leafs are shiny green....too much n


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 12, 2010)

I added some RO and got the ppm to about 300.. I am not going to apply any more azatrol until I figure all of this out.. Im going to monitor for a couple days.. I planned on doing a res change tomorrow and stopping azatrol, but Im going to give them a day or so to come back..


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 12, 2010)

your temps look pretty good actually. just as long as you are staying out of the 80's and even 81-82 doesn't seem to hurt em


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have it set for 73 or 74 now... I also have the extra ac installed now so That I can have more co2 in the room. My controller shuts off the co2 when the vents are open to cool the room.


----------



## 2triple0ss (Jun 12, 2010)

Your leaves curling over is definitely from the azatrol. You wanna apply it just before the lights go out unless you have a green light to work in the dark. Only apply it once every ten days.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks tripple!! Thats def what I was thinking!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 13, 2010)

UPDATE: OK... So today i took some RO water and sprayed the leaves while the lights were off. I changed the res today too!! temp is 70...ppms are 180 and the pH is about 5.8! I'm hoping to see some improvement soon!! The bins are what I keep RO water in until I change the res... As always, ALL HELP IS APPRECIATED!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 13, 2010)

I also only used flora micro, gro, and bloom.. I didnt put in Diamond Nectar yet just in case!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was also thinking about mixing nutes... I currently use GH nutes but I am thinking about adding B-52 & VooDooJuice.. Anyone have any input on mixing nutes and/or the B-52 and VoodooJuice??


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 14, 2010)

i was using the recomendations on the back of the bottles on the Flora series and was having issues with my plant. somebody gave me this link and it has helped alot. you might have already seen it but if not here is the link. http://www.generalhydroponics.com/ge...irculating.pdf . my ak47's that i started a few weeks ago, i am going strictly by this schedual. i thought for sure the plant would burn up buts its growing great. also i am using it on the ass end of this sativa plant and it seems to be doing alot better. as for b-52 and voodoo, i have no idea


----------



## sdkid (Jun 14, 2010)

yours look better then mine, i hit it with some neem and it burned the shit out of them. my nutes was 1.9ec and they were fine with that, after the neem they didnt like it. suffered from burn marks everywhere, brought the ec down to 1.4 and been misting them with water.

i run a sealed room with co2, co2 is set at 400ppm until they get better. backed off both my 1000hps to 600w(lumatek dimmable). you'll be fine, mine was worser, check my thread in plant probs.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks sdkid.. are you in San Diego? Thats where I'm at.. I misted them with RO to rince.. the trick is to apply the neem when the lights are about to turn off.. I figured that out the hard way myself! Do you think I should back off the CO2? I have it at like 1250 ppm.. what are you using for nutes?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 14, 2010)

I took these pics today.. I moved some of the plants around so that the bigger ones weren't shading the little ladies...


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 14, 2010)

Are the big plants all the same kind. where they planted at the same time as all of the others. from the pictures, it looks like they are starting to perk up. i know you gotta be relieved. that woulda sucked big time.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 14, 2010)

The ones on the left side are mostly the ones that I started from seed.. the ones on the left are all of the clones that I got.. The ones from seed are a little bit older. Im hoping that they catch up soon.. When do you think I should flip the lights?


----------



## bob80 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is your room sealed ? I see your running C02 is it at all times ?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 15, 2010)

It runs on the room controller.. it just keeps the room around 1250ppm... yes its sealed but there is the exhaust system used to help cooling that takes the CO2 out.


----------



## jfa916 (Jun 15, 2010)

great plants


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks jfa!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am thinking about taking a couple plants out of the aero and making them mothers... Im looking for some input on the best way to store them.. Im going to use my t44 (4-4 ft) florescent's for lighting.. What should I use as a medium (perlite, or go hydro etc.) HELP A FELLOW GROWER OUT  please.. ALL HELP APPRECIATED!


----------



## cephalopod (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you have any plans in place to keep them from fall over as they grow larger? If you're going to take some out to keep as mothers, and they're currently in a 12/12 period, you might want to a good look at re vegging procedures.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey ceph, All the plants are still in veg right now.. Im going to use a soil mix for them and I'm using some mother nutes (2 part) for them.. They are going to be under some florescent tubes! As for the plants in the aero, I am going to install a trelis net when they go into flower! I already have them, just waiting for the right time


----------



## e30dirty (Jun 15, 2010)

just read the entire post,,.. subd on dis one. props dpag on the progress, dig the setup. so why veg? wouldnt it be beneficial to of just thrown those pretty lil ladies right into a 12/12 on your hortiluxs? also still have the pumps on the aero 24/7?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks dirty!! appreciate it! I wanted them to get a little bigger.. my ceiling is 8ft tall so I have some room  Also, some of the clones had the spider mites so I wanted to contain that prob before I flipped the lights..Im using MH conversion bulbs right now for veg and then Ill switch to hortilux hps for flower... before I flip the lights, I turning the closet into a mother room. I should be doing that here in the next couple days.. I just picked up most of the stuff today and the rest is coming from the internet this week  I will post pics of all of my work as always! As for the pump, its on 3/5 on/off. I had it 24/7 but it put my res to like 78 degrees... When I have it set, it stays at like 71  I did lower the levels about half way though


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Dpanagano

I like to keep my mothers in coco.
I hand water them every 3 to 4 days.
I also Veg them with a 400 Watt Metal Halide as this is meant to give better results than fluoro's.
How do your Fluoro's do for Vegging Mums?
It would save me heaps in power if i changed over to Fluros.......

I am thinking of changing the Mothers to Floc and stick them on a Flood and Drain Table ( Set & Foget ).
Save me having to Hand water in future.

I wouldnt use soil for the mums.
A friend gave me afew clones in soil a while back.
All of a sudden i had spider mite issues ( set me back a month).


*Excellent grow so far, watching this grow till the end, for sure.*


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey indef... Thanks I appreciate it.. Yea the clones that I got from this guy were infested with mites also! ughh... I used azatrol, but sprayed while the lights were on, so that set me back for sure.. I am going to use a mix of coco and soil.. Ill put the brands up later.. Ill prob have to water every couple of days, but that way I remember to trim.. I am using a closet so I cant let them get too big! Fluors should be fine for veg as long as it creates enough tarp.. I am using 1 4ft 4 lamp and 1 2ft 4 lamp sunblaze systems..This is for a 7'x3'x6' area.. Should be plenty of light for the ladies... Going with 18/6!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are some updated pics.. The pics in the hall is the closet that is going to house the mothers!


----------



## BigBudE (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks like your going to have a beutiful setup and some great smoke. Hard work and nice equip will payoff.


----------



## e30dirty (Jun 17, 2010)

good point i didnt consider the pump adding heat to the water. are you using air stones?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Big Bud!

30- yea it makes the water realll warm.. I dont need a stone because I use hydroton and there are spray lines! It allows for large amounts of nutrient water and Oxygen for the roots!


----------



## farel2 (Jun 17, 2010)

looks great


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks farel!


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 17, 2010)

i started flowering mine when it was the size of the big plants you have. if i wouldn't have trained it, i would be 4 foot tall right now. so it will get much bigger. i would say that they are ready whenever you are. you do have alot of space in there so if you want a bigger yeild you could veg em longer. i blew up one of your pics and could see the calyx development. its up to you


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks brandon.. good to have you around!!! Ill have some pics from todat up in a little bit to show you the true size!


----------



## 2triple0ss (Jun 17, 2010)

Glad everything is looking good now! Have you discovered any tricks yet? I just did a rez change running- 15ml/g flora, 10ml/g micro, 5ml/g bloom with 10ml/g florablend and 15ml/g hygrozyme. My ppm is around 750 ph 5.8. I'm on day 17 veg and I'm gonna flip the lights around day 21. When I did the rez change I added the flora blend and hygrozyme to the mix and they really took off. Peace


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 18, 2010)

Heres some updated pics of the plants and of the mother room that Im building.. It should be done tomorrow!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 18, 2010)

looks great bro. that one big plant has a very thick stock. Should be a monster . mother room looks good 2


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks kev.. thats the master kush from nirvana seeds... I just threw that in the mother room today!


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 18, 2010)

i don't know if you have ever seen plants when you introduce the 12/12 but its pretty cool. i shut my lights out for 48 hours when i did the switch and when i turned the lights on, there was new growth everywhere.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 19, 2010)

It's like magic  I did a lot today in the room..I'll update with pics and stuff tomorrow after some more work


----------



## JstaPimp101 (Jun 19, 2010)

Those plants are gonna be monsters....you really cant under estimate how much more they will grow once you flip the lights to 12/12. I can already tell they are gonna be a handfull. I have never used co2 with my aero flo setup and i have never had those stress problems. You should really try backing off the co2 to like a 1/4 strength for a about three days and that will allow the plants to show real sighns of recovery if that is the problem, and if they dont recover it will not harm them. From the looks it seems they are just being a tad overloaded.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks pimp.. Thats a good idea! Im gunna drop to 450 ppm for the next couple days for sure.. They were also suffering from lack of nutes.. I had the ppm under 200 now its at about 370-390 so that should def help them get a little better! Im going to post some pics later today for sure.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 20, 2010)

Heres some updated pics of the mother room!! The leaves on the top of one are turning yellow... anyone ever had that problem?


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 20, 2010)

looks like its the start of nute burn.


----------



## seanec327 (Jun 20, 2010)

DP my hat goes off to you sir....awesome set up. ive never seen germin seeds in aero! but goin to have to give it a try.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 20, 2010)

Brando- Thats what I was thinking... I started them on a full strength mother solution!! Maybe I'll dilute a little bit for the next couple days!

Sean.. thanks a lot I appreciate it! Stick around.. I update all the time! All input is appreciated.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 21, 2010)

What is everyones opinion on a full flush with h202 etc between veg and flowering?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## brandon873 (Jun 23, 2010)

they're lookin much better. seems like a few are havin to bend toward the light. how high above the plant tops are they


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yea ther are bending because I only have 3 mh bulbs for veg.. they are about 18 inches away but all the lights are bent in different directions to maximize light... I will put some fresh pics up later of the mothers and the garden..


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Dpagano,

Looking really good, seems like your having a pretty smooth run so far.

Looks like the rooms big enough for another system in there, why leave it so empty?
Fill the room up (leave enough space to walk thru only)!......

You will be smoking in no time.


----------



## horsepants (Jun 24, 2010)

really good setup, im hoping for sumthing as good, im part of the ghetto growers right now but next go round im upgrading, now i got a 250w MH/HPS, i really need a 600 for the space i have, ive done the measurements got an exhaust fan with a cheap carbon filter from lowes, its for a household a/c unit i just cut to fit my fan, and my room doesnt have Mylar or anything or painted white, the reason for that is i got sum flowering plants and had to throw it together, but after all the ones ive got going now finish budding, White widow, Brainstorm haze, sum bag seed too. got about six weeks or less on those, and ive got a question, i just germinated sum seeds, and they were ready but i couldnt find any jiffy cubes or any starting medium, small town not a lot of options, so i just started them in the soil i intended to grow it, and thought id avoid having to transplant, how long should it take for those to sprout? been two days and im worried, they're getting between 26 and 24 hours of light, outside during day and in at night with my flowering plants, if you could help id appreciate it but from what i see ur set up is perfect, the fans with filters white on walls, got plenty of light and i wanna get into aeroponics but im new to indoor so im going all organic right now to be safe, so how long (just an estimate) in soil should i expect before i see something pop up? if you dont think you know could you point me in the right direction, heres my email just in case of a problem getting back to here [email protected], thanks bro and im striving to reach what you have attained so good luck and happy growing -pants


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 24, 2010)

Indefinately- Yea my plan is to expand with a second unit (aeroflo2 60) after the first crop. Im hearing that the laws only allow me to have 99 plants in the house though so I am worried about that! I still need an area for veg too so I may try to get a little tent in the corner to veg and then use the rest of the room for flowering!! Im going to get some updated pics up tonight at some point as well!

Pants- hey man whats goin on! good to see you've joined in.. Nothing wrong with taking the economical way with things especially in this business!! I just saved and saved then blew it all on this!! Thats y I dont have a second system.. they are about a 1000 a piece! I would recommend getting some cheap fluoros for your vegging flowers as there is different light spectrum needed for veg than for flowering!! are you using a MH or a HPS for flowering? you should be using hps and use mh for veg! I have a couple in soil right now that I didnt have room for!! They usually pop in 5-12 days after planting them!! Did they have a tap root? How deep did you plant it and how much and with what kind of water are u giving it? These are all very important variables. Also, keep in mind that when you are bringing that plant in everyday, whatever bugs are on or in the soil/plant, are now going to be in the flowering room.. Keep it in a warm and humid environment until it has roots! Use a dome or something clear with holes to put on top.. get back to me with more info and maybe I could help you out some more!

UPDATE: my h20 is at 71, pH 5.8, ppm 500!! I am starting to notice some brown in the roots but Im not sure why.. anyone got any ideas??? Ill post some pics of it later tonight~!


----------



## brandon873 (Jun 24, 2010)

Man i would love just to have a quarter of that system.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 24, 2010)

its not all that  Im still broke until i can crop!!


----------



## LionHeart (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey I have a question for you - right now I am running a aeroflo 60 + extention. I see you would like to add another aeroflo to the set up. My question for you is how do you have the power for all this? Right now with the set up I have it takes up quite a bit of the power I have. If I were to add another system I would need to cut power out from some rooms in the house that I live in. Any advice on this?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well the best I could do is tell you how i did mine and hope that helps! I only have the 60 site so i am using much less power probably... I didnt want an electrician in my room so I had to do some reading about electricity  To start, I had a 240v coming in from the building on 2 wires.. a red and black.. I used that box and disconnected everything from the box!! I put in 2- 15amp breakers.. and 4 20amp breakers and a 50amp... If you check out the original pics, youll see that all of the breakers are transformed into outlets.. I did this so that I now have 4 double outlets with 20amps each.. I could hook up extension cords and splitters to these and have plenty of power!! The 50 amp is a double breaker.. because it is a 240v box, technically there are 2 50amp breakers in 1  Now, when i expand, my second light controller would go into this and Then I still have plenty of power to go around.. If I were to expand from that, I would run a "sub panel". You would hook another big breaker up to the main box, and run power to the new box.. Keep in mind that I am not an electrician and that all of my knowledge came from reading and some hands on experience!! If you have any more questions or need me to elaborate on certain parts, i would be happy to! Just ask away!!

ps.. hows your grow going? have you had a yeild yet?? do you have a journal etc?


----------



## e30dirty (Jun 25, 2010)

you should post your nute regimen, what you did/didnt like or would change with what youve used thus far..new pics looking great! cant wait to see those purty lil ladies blossom!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 25, 2010)

I was planning on flipping the lights today, but I'm going to wait a couple more days for the lil clones to get ready! I will be doing my res change soon so I will post nutes then!!!


SHOULD I FLUSH BETWEEN VEG AND FLOWER??? I WAS THINKING ABOUT FLORACLEAN (which I have) and Ro thats it for the 2 day dark cycle before flowering. Then hitting them with nutes when the lights go on.. any input??? HELP!!!


----------



## indeed22 (Jun 25, 2010)

hey ive been following ur thread first off pretty impressave nothig shows results like aeroponics, if done correctly but also remember that different strains respond different to different situations and you also want a stable plant with good genetics 
as for flushing your system inbetween veg and bloom..... dont just empty the resevior and fill with your diluted nutrient solution
Im running an aeroflo2 30 site with selected strains, (Blue cross "white widdow X blueberry), Ed rosenthal super bud, and casey jones. but ialso have other strains available that im mothering out , trainwreck, herowanna x blueberry, chemdog, fire og, bubba kush, and jack herer
heres some pics flowering room3 weeks into flowering (6 weeks total veg+flower) 
I did a tie back method which entails tieing down your main branches manipulating the plant growth allowing secondary branches to thnk they are the new main stems so you end up with 3-5 main branches in a bowl shape if done correctly to allow maxium light penetration and increases your bud sites per plant.

back to your nutrients i switched from gen hydro nutrients to dyna-grow during my bloom stage 3-12-6 with good results. stay away from organics when using aeroponics because of slime and sediment cloging of tubes and sprayers

also laws regarding San Diego, I live here too, so its somthing i had to put some reaserch into allthough the laws are pretty grey here is what you are allowed. you can have 24 plants per person per recomendation, you can also ask your doctor to up your plant limit. so for example i have 2 recomendations 1 for myelf and 1 that belongs to someone else but i am growing for the both of us so i am allowed up to 48 plants or 2 pounds dried. as far as the 99 plants thing goes, thats federal law, anything 100 plants and up is reasonble for trial in a federal court, anything less they dont waste thier time with.

hope all this help's


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 25, 2010)

indeed- hey man.. yea that really helped actually!! I appreciate it for sure. One problem Im having is that my plants are not all the same size like yours are! I have to keep moving them around to make sure that the small ladies are getting enough light  I have a bunch of diff strains in the aero right now... most are them should grow with the same conditions with the exception of a select few! from seed i have hawaiin maui waui, white rhino,nypd (new york power diesel), blueberry...from clone I have OG Kush, Sour Diesel, El Heffe, Sour Kush, Purple Joy, Master Kush and P-91 (prob a fake lol).. I also have 6 mothers.. all from Nirvana seed.. Master Kush, Blue Mystic, NYPD, White Castle, Hawaiin Maui Waui, White Rhino...

I tried adding some organic nutes already and I think they turned some of the roots a little brown.. any insight with that? Whats the best way to clean that grime out before flowering?

I havn't done any FIM method or bending yet.. Your idea sounds good too... I would be nice to have a bunch of top colas!

Where in SD are you? Im over by OB/Point Loma


----------



## indeed22 (Jun 26, 2010)

its always best to start with a weaker sloution than what the product recomends and build your way up.
the best way to proably clean the grime out of the spray liners is to disconnect them 1 at a time and soak in a solution on water and alchole %90water/%10alchole
im right in the middle of downtown at the top of one of these buildings  we should get up somtime exchange ideas/concepts


----------



## indeed22 (Jun 26, 2010)

ohh and make sure the mixture of water and alchole is hot, rinse and repeat allow to dry before placing back in system


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 26, 2010)

UPDATE: OK so these are the new pictures of the ladies!I have 3 plants in the middle because ai got too many clones!Some of the leaves are looking like this... Anyone wanna point me in the right direction of the deficiency? These are the mothers!! They were looking a little blue/green.. I thought this with other symptoms meant a P-K deficiency so I special mixed some GH nutes to give them what they need!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 26, 2010)

Indeed- yea for sure.. my email is [email protected]... My girl works at quality social on 6th and F. I have some grime on the bottom of the arms that I want to take care of with the plants still in there.. u think a flush would take care of that?? I wanna get rid of that and the brown on the roots.. I think that all from the little bit of organics I used...


----------



## indeed22 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey man if you get a chance san diego hydro is having a sale today and tommorow like up to %30 percent off on morana blvd/ napier street check it out if you get a chance


----------



## indeed22 (Jun 26, 2010)

hmm im not sure about the flush but im headed to the grow shop today ill ask some questions and get back to u with my results btw my email is [email protected] drop me a line or a phone# and ill shoot u a text


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cool man... just shot you an email with my #!


----------



## indeed22 (Jun 27, 2010)

your plants look pretty good man te yellow spots can be a potassium or magnesium defiency. it also looks as if allot of your leaves are curling like a rams horn this can be a result of over fertilization your mothers look healthy under tht t5
it looks like you have some uneven growth but dont worry just remeber to trim some of the lower branches on your taller plants to allow light penetration and accelerated growth. it also allows your plant to focus on budding at the top of the plant and not the bottom whch will provide bigger better buds. take a look into topping or super cropping
also keep in mind tht pretty soon your going to have allot of overgrowth trimming lower leaves will help that so space will be an issue ( i have to lay on the ground under my system to do maintance
have any quesions just ask


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks dude!! Im waiting on an email back from GH about some of their products and crap. As far as supercropping and FIM technique.. I am still debating..But I def want to do 1. Which do you use? I figured that stuff was deficiency so I added some nutes yest. Its at about 550 ppm right now! I wanna go into flowering on wednesday but I have a lot to do before then! Space will def be an issue. I plan on adding a pvc box around the system to attach the trelis to.. I could also manipulate the plants to bend outward to maximize light too!! The room is big, but the system isn't. ya know?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 27, 2010)

ps.. I also have 2 blackjack seeds and 5 northern lights that I am going to start germinating today!


----------



## indeed22 (Jun 27, 2010)

Black jack. sounds good man thats crossed with jack herer one of my favorite strains. and northen lights.... a classic with good phenotypes.
the great thing about the aeroflow is you can fan the legs out thats always a plus because they are going to get allot bigger and start growing into each other (reffer back to my pics) so yea tieing them down and bending them outward is excatly what i did but dont start doing that until they start growing into each.... with the exception of the growth that is taller than your desired cannopy those should be tied down for an even layer of green
GH's basic 3 part nutes are ok with alright results but they definatly dont push your plants to the max you need to devolup your own recipe over time through trial and error and also controlled co'2 can ultimatly double your yield didnt know if you were using. and if you are only start using it about the 2nd or 3rd week of flowering and only use it during the light cycle sisnce that is the time the plants feed on it.
I would also wait till your plants are a bit taller and all your pruning/trimming is finished to swith into flowering. puning/trimming during flowing can cause your plant to stress and flowering time increased


----------



## indeed22 (Jun 27, 2010)

and also remember its always better to under feed than it is to over feed 
think of it this way it's pretty easy to fatten a skinny girl up.... but its pretty hard for a fat girl to lose weight
not the best example but.....


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 27, 2010)

HAHAHA word dude... great analogy! I do have a c02 Gen. That I have set for a low 700 ppm.. During flowering i will kick it up to about 1300ppm. Yea I figure that I will use the best seeds for mothers! I am using the GH flora series with a few other of their products. But for my first time in Aero I figured that I would go with the easy nutes. I think a problem that I'm having is that I haven't changed the res in like 2 weeks. I am going to change the res this week and put in some florakleen or h202 to clean the roots of salt buildups and then re-add veg nutes.. Ill change the water again when I'm ready to flower.. i just need about a day in between. The roots are really looking a little brown and then there are those spots on the leaves. I just want to make sure they stay healthy!! I'll get some pics up tomorrow for sure.. I have my tanks filling with RO water tonight.. hopefully done tomorrow!


----------



## UrbanAerO (Jun 28, 2010)

I tried 35% h2o2 sold as mad farmers oxygenator and it burned a couple of plants. Then I started giving a dose of bleach to my reservoirs after nutrient mixture is a couple days old. ive had no further browning of roots and lots of new root growth. I tried after reading fatman's thread about bleach. also change you reservoir often and thoroughly clean pump,filters, reservoir with water with bleach in it. Comercial farmers add clorine in water to kill pythium.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 28, 2010)

Dude thats a good idea too.. I think thats similar to what this florashield by GH does.. Im going to look at it tomorrow!! On a happier not.. I got my electric bill for the last month of 19/5 and it was only $98


----------



## indeed22 (Jun 28, 2010)

well wait till next months bill i just got minw and it was $300 i jus added another 1000w light so im expecting enywhere around 500 for next month


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 28, 2010)

WHATTTT???? ur bill is ridiculous!!! That was def for the full month of veg n shit! Remember I only have the room running of the breakers.. All of the other lines are disconnected so there is no extra energy being wasted!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 28, 2010)

UPDATE: Ok so today I push fresh RO water in the res and added H2O2 and FloraKleen and let it run for about 3 hours.. I drained and added fresh RO water with nutrients in there.. While checking out the roots, I came across a wicked spider mite infestation in the roots.. With the Nutes, I added 3/4 oz of Azatrol to the res and I will start spraying under the foliage tomorrow right before lights out! I also kicked up the nutes to about 900 ppm for the end of veg! Ill have some pics tomorrow! I also started germinating those 7 seeds.. they are in paper towels in a dome with a heat mat.. I have soaked rockwool cubes in RO water for 24 hours and will put the seeds in there after the taproot sprouts!

QUESTIONS, COMMENTS, AND CONCERNS ALWAYS WELCOME!!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jun 29, 2010)

New pics of the ladies..I did some spring cleaning and got the boxes out!Nutrient Cabinet...SHHH.. the moms are sleeping 

Update: I took some water out of the res and added RO because the ppms were like 1400.


Todays Readings: pH 5.5 temp 65 ppm 750..... The room is at 45 RH and about 74 degrees with a CO2 ppm of 700!

Comments, inputs and suggestions always appreciated and welcome!


----------



## indeed22 (Jul 1, 2010)

try to keep you ph coser to 6 - 6.3


----------



## indeed22 (Jul 1, 2010)

and trim lower branches before u switch to veg


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 1, 2010)

How far up should I trim the branches?? I trimmed a lot of the lower ones already.. I want to flip the lights soon!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 1, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> How far up should I trim the branches?? I trimmed a lot of the lower ones already.. I want to flip the lights soon!


Whatever looks like the light wont get to....How much longer you think before you flip.????Those bigger ones are going to cover some of the ones beside them...how come you don't put all the big ones together so you can have even light distribution ????Or are all the roots too hard to separate???


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 1, 2010)

I was planning on moving all of the tall ones to the same side for flower.. the roots are ok for now.. it will be easier to distribute light will all 4 hoods going instead of just 3.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 1, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> I was planning on moving all of the tall ones to the same side for flower.. the roots are ok for now.. it will be easier to distribute light will all 4 hoods going instead of just 3.


Ohh ok ...so how much longer???


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am thinking a couple of days.. I am making some changes to the room that I want to finish before I flip them.. I will try to get them done in the next couple of days.. so I am thinking maybe Monday!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 1, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> I am thinking a couple of days.. I am making some changes to the room that I want to finish before I flip them.. I will try to get them done in the next couple of days.. so I am thinking maybe Monday!


Hell yeah.....be waiting on updates...: P


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 1, 2010)

for sure.. give me a few hours and Ill get some new pics up!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 4, 2010)

HAPPY 4TH everyone!!! smoke it up!


----------



## purrrrple (Jul 4, 2010)

looking good man... few comments/suggestions though..
1) your lights look a little funky.. try putting them closer together for a more even spread across the unit.
2) why do you do your ventilation like that? why not cut holes in the sides of the room and have your lighting ventilation independent. this would make your ac, your vent fans, and your co2 burner work way less. i'm sure you know this, but the idea is to intake from the outside and exhaust to the outside in order to not affect the environment inside your room.
3) those vent fans PULL much better than they PUSH. just a heads up.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Purple-- I appreciate the comments for sure man!! The only reason I have my lights like that is because some of the plants were taller than others and growing at different rates because there are many different strains. I had to angle them to evenly distribute the light. I also only have 3 lights and not 4 so that was an issue also.
-With the ventilation: I am actually in the process of venting the lights to the outside!! I wont be able to pull air from outside for it though.. the best I could do is pull it from the other room.. I just recently moves the fan to the other side of the lights so that I could vent outside! Its def making everything wayy hotter!

I should be doing all of this tomorrow.. ill post some pics right after!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 8, 2010)

UPDATE: sorry its been a few days.. Ive been kind of busy... I am making a couple changes to the room and I still havent flipped the lights... Actually, my pump got turned off for about 20 hrs. and I almost lost the entire crop! Most of the plants came through ok but some are just not the same. I will post more pics later tonight of everything new in the room. I am having an issue and I'm not sure what it is. HELP ME!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 8, 2010)

This is happening to a few of the plants.. I dont know if its a burn or a deficiency... Please help me.. The partial yellow greening is mostly on the Sour D clones that I used. The brown spots are on a few different plants.. The pH was around 5.7 and the ppm was 810.. I lowered it to about 490 last night. Some of the stems on some of the leaves are purple!! What causes this? I read a little about it and I get different info from different sources.ANY INFO IS HELPFUL!! THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## alexonfire (Jul 8, 2010)

damn, thats too bad dude!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yea I know..


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 8, 2010)

Other updated pics!








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## brandon873 (Jul 9, 2010)

looks like your ph is good. but that what my sativa did when it locked out.. i changed the water and the new growth was good. the ones that looked like yours eventually got reall dry and burnt lookin


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 10, 2010)

for sure.. got florakleen in there now and going to change the res tomorrow.. also going to flip the lights tom night.. 48 hrs of dark then 12/12


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 10, 2010)

what sized net cups are you using. I know the aeroflow holds 3in but in your pics the look bigger than 3in.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 10, 2010)

I am using the 3 inch cups that they came with. I am NOT using the coco cups that came with them though.. the roots would have been in a big ball lol..


----------



## indeed22 (Jul 11, 2010)

Worrrd lets see hey man sorry i avnt been on in a minute been working on my second room
but anyway ur moms look nice healthy and fat. theyre lovin that t5
same thing happend with me but it wasnt 20hr mine was more around 12hrs or so but yeah i left my pump unplugged ended up going to LA for the day and forgot, but i took care of everything and all my plants survived. 
you will need to keep a close eye on your roots for the next week or so make sure no rot or mold has found a nesting place inside your tubes keep an eye on the roots make sure they stay pearly white. adding a silicone bassed addite will make they roots fatten up so they intake more water, increasing overall plant growth
also you can top any of your plants if you decide they are growing too tall too fast. and what i mean by top is pinch off the they very top newest growing shoot so the plant will focus all it growth around the middle and base.
Any questions ive got answers :}


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 11, 2010)

NIce dude.. like radio shack!  I think that I had a little bit of rot in the roots a couple weeks ago.. i thought it was staining from the nutes but all of the plants are growing fresh white roots now!! All of the plants came back for the most part! I turned the lights off last night @ 8pm and plan on giving them like 60 hrs of darkness. Im switching all of my bulbs to hortilux HPS and will have all 4 running. I plan on bumping the co2 ppms up to 1250 when the lights go back on. (previously @ 750) I also made some changes to the ventilation system. The lights now pull air from the mother area and cool the lights.. I also changed it to exhaust outsisde! Which product do you use again silicone bassed? I use diamond nectar which is suppose to help absorbtion. I am also ready to start cloning here.. I just dont have enough space. I am going to try and buy another t5 and hang it in the bathtub or something so that I can use the easy cloner and still havee light/room for a couple trays of rockwool. How many cuttings should I expect per plant per week? I am feeding them just water right now before taking cuttings. Also, when I checked the roots and was having all of those problems with the plants thinking it was mosaic virus and shit, There were like 100 mites per plant in the roots.. They were just sucking the life out of my plants via the roots! During this dark period I am spraying azatrol to contain the issue!!

Holler Back lol

Side Note: Watching world cup and they really need to stop calling pussy fouls!


----------



## indeed22 (Jul 13, 2010)

60 hours of light is way to much dark time for them to switch to flowering 24hrs would be max for me.
I use dyna-gro pro-tekt as my silicone additave, it also reduces stress caused by heat, cold, drought, insects, and disease.
keep in mind that your fans in your exaust system pull air better than they push it.
the thing about the easy cloner is that you eventually need to put your clone in a medium such as plugs or rockwool so when you clone keep an eye on the base of the clone once it starts turning hite and devoulping root bumps take them out and insert into a medium. They can devolp roots in the ezcloner but it wont support the plant later on in your aeroponic system that decision is just personal choice.
I actually use 1 1000 watt mh for my vegg room and that includes my clones i just keep em about 4-5 feet away from the light.
Rule of thumb when taking clones dont take more than 30% of the plants foilage wait about 2 weeks and then you can cut agian.
Mites on your roots ouccch.
ive got a slight mite problem too im using floramite its a pretty strong pesticide that stays in the plants for like 30 days.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 13, 2010)

hey.. I think that I will pick some of that stuff up for the roots.. couldnt hurt! Azatrol is the same thing.. its like neem oil and it stays for 30 days as well. I will use the aero to clone for my system and also for plants that I will transplant into soil... I will use plugs as well because I am selling them.. Most people do 24 to 72 hours of dar so I went somewhere in the middle lol
The exhaust is better now.. It pulls air out of the mother area and pushes it through the lights to the outside and I have another fan bringing cool air into the moms. Its like a big circle.. Ive been lazy with the picture taking. I will get some new ones today for sure though!!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 17, 2010)

laggging on the pics bro. This was my favorite thread, now its dead.......


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 17, 2010)

Honestly mann I didnt think anyone was keepin up anymore!! Ill post some pics now  If people comment n stuff Ill stay more current!! I check it everyday and have the updates sent to my phone!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 17, 2010)

UPDATES: Ok so I will put up all the pics after the updates.. I'm a little less than a week into flower right now.. I did 60 hrs of dark and witched and flipped the lights on Tuesday. I have all of the HPS bulbs in there now instead of the MH conversion bulbs. They are 12/12 from 7:30 pm to 7:30 am they are on. I am trying to keep the room @ 45% RH and 74 degrees. When the lights are on, my CO2 ppms are at 750. I did a res change today.. I am changing it every week. Before I change it, I throw in H202 and florakleen for about 3 hours to clean it out. I put in fresh RO and nutes in today. I put 1tsp/gal diamond nectar, 1ml/gal floralicious plus, 1ml/gal super thrive, .5 tsp/gal koolbloom, 1.5 tsp/gal of each of the 3 flora series nutes and 6 tsp total of pH up. My readings were ppm-1200, pH5.7, temp 70. I am also in the process of putting in the frame that I will hook the trellis to and also partially bend the plants so that they maximize light usage! The mothers are doing well! I found mold on one of them today. I am now going to have to get a sulfur burner and a dehumidifier. I got the mold because the RH in that room is like 60% (way too high). I just couldn't afford another dehumidifier yet... now im screwed! There may be more I'm forgetting so I will post as I remember!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 18, 2010)

These are the Northern Lights seeds (feminized) that I got from Nirvana!Heres the mommys!Like I said, I started to notice some mold on one of them.. Any suggestions on the quickest solutions... I'm all ears! Now onto the main event...I am using 3/4" pvc for the frame.. I have a 16'x4' trellis that will go over top. I will also be tying the plants on the outer tubes to that so that they grow sideways and all of the leaves get light! This is also a new addition.. I just blows outside air into the room.. My carbon filter is so powerful that it sucks in the walls so I added this fan to blow fresh air in!!

As always, ALL questions, comments, concerns etc are welcome and very much appreciated!!


----------



## DarylP (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice setup and grow. Just a thought. Have you thought about using light movers to even out the lighting across your grow site? Something like these.http://www.ecogrow.com/index.cfm/page/19/mid/9/Light.html


----------



## ptk (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey really like your grow. I am about to start up my own room of similar style to yours but am right now leaning towards the aquamist systems over the aeroflos even tho they seem really popular on here. Either way, sick grow and its nice to see you kept your head above water with your bumpy start there. peace!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 18, 2010)

wow impressed... filled in nicely. When did u start HPS?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey yall,

DarylP- thanks man.. I thought about getting the light movers but they were too expensive at the time. It may not look like it but i was on a budget lol Now I still need a water chiller and after finder a lil powder mold on my mothers, a sulfur burner too.. You know of a good site for that?

ptk-I appreciate it man! I was checking out the aquamist systems and they dont give too much info. I did notice that they are trying to fit 120 plants sites into a 2'x4' system. That is nowhere near enough room.. I have 60 plants in an approx. 13'x6' site and they still need more room.. If you are looking @ that system because you have space issues, there are definitely better systems IMHO.

Kevdogg- good to see you around  after the dark period, i turned the lights on Tuesday (5 days ago). I went into the room today though and the plants are kinda leggy and folded over.. they look like a very light case of "lack of water". The pumps are on and everything was ok.. the pH was a little high but I fixed that today and put the temp down to 65 with water bottles.. any ideas? ppm's are still @ 970


----------



## DarylP (Jul 18, 2010)

Still looks like a great setup. I'm planing out a grow room similar to your and Stinkbud. Using homemade aero beds like Stinkbud using no medium. But will be controlling the room with Hydrohomesoft software and some Phidgets. This will give me complete control over lights, pumps, Nutes and Evro's. Or just about anything you can control with a timer or meter. Should be alot of fun building and setting it up. Software will log anything you set it to watch or it can e-mail your warnings about levels or other problems....


----------



## DarylP (Jul 18, 2010)

Shot for got.. You might want to install a UPS. One large enough to just run your pumps. Your kids can miss out on light. But if power goes out and there's nothing to drink they will complain and it won't be nice.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey yea I checkedd out the sites.. it looks amazing man.. U have to keep me up to date with how it goes.. Are you starting a journal? let me know so I can sub..


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 18, 2010)

whats a ups?


----------



## DarylP (Jul 18, 2010)

Uninterpreted power supply. Basicly a battery that is on a charger that will kick in and power a set of outlets when it detects a power outage on the main line. Can give you hours of backup depending on size and load.


----------



## DarylP (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll start a journal when I have my brain done figuring out the hardware and get started on the build..


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 18, 2010)

That a good idea. As soon as I get some extra $$ I'll have to invest! \How much does something like that run?? A couple hundred?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome..Im looking forward to it!


----------



## DarylP (Jul 18, 2010)

Would depend on the load you want to run and how much time. Heck you can go from 50 bucks to emptying everyones wallet that is on this forum if you want to. Just figure out your load requirements for your pumps. Than checkout some computer parts supplyers and find one that will cover your load and give you a decent backup for the price your willing to pay. This site might give you a idea on what it would take to power your pumps. This sites prices could be high or low. Just had a good Calculation page. http://www.apc.com/tools/ups_selector/index.cfm


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks man!! I appreciate it. I'm checking it out now!


----------



## brandon873 (Jul 19, 2010)

Your plants have grown quite a bit since i last checked up on your page. lookin good. glad you was able to get past the mites.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 20, 2010)

brandooo- good to see ya dude.. yea the tallest one is about 3.5 feet! they are a week into flower tomorrow (tuesday) I still have some mites but I just found out that the bugs that were sucking on my roots weren't mites, they were root aphids!! arghhh they were sucking the life out of my plants! I've been dosing them with azatrol in the roots and today I found some more mites on the underside of the plants so I am going to apply it when its dark also!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey all.... Sorry I haven't updated in a while but I was out of town and now my camera has broken... These are all pics that I took with my phone!! I'm about 2 weeks into flower right now and you can see that the buds are forming nicely!! I have also built the frame for the trellis...I am going to try and tie that plants down tomorrow so That I can maximize the light to the lower nodes!!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 29, 2010)

B E A UTIFUL, that filled in real nice, good timing on the vegg, any longer and it would of been even more crowed. Im so impressed, with the results, best of luck


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Kev... Im still working on the room everyday.. My waterproof dig camera got wet lol so no I have to get a new one. I will try to post some more pics after I get some more done!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 30, 2010)

I tied down the plants today.. I mostly tied them to the sides tso that the middle gets more light and so that the lower buds could get more light also!I did some serious trimming to the mothers.. I hadn't trimmed them in about 2 weeks and they were out of control!The mothers...I built this table today so that I could have the dehumidifier drain straight into the RO bin.. I use these bins as fresh water for the res.Tri-Meter...


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 30, 2010)

very smart with the dehumid, the water it collects go's into your RO res. Very efficient and eco


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well in this business its always better to go Green


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 4, 2010)

Alright.. here are some more pics taken from my cellphone!! Sorry they are not the greatest but I just ordered the new Canon Rebel t1i.. Its being shipped so as soon as it gets here, I will post some high quality pics..

There are some serious trichomes developing on the flowers and they are becoming more and more dense by the day. Tuesday was the 3 week mark of me switching the lights so next tues will be a month  I am gettin all anxious! I notice that some of the lower leaves are dying off. I think it due to lack of light but there is nothing more that I can do right now. Maybe for next crop I will start looking into side lighting. I am also going to need that in my mother room. I also just ordered a dehumidifier for that room. The lower leaves dont look so hot in the mother room either because the t5's are too far away! Current reading in the flowering room are co2 ppm-1250, temp- 70-78, humidity- 40.. Water stats-- pH-6.8, temp-69, ppm 1000!! ALL QUESTIONS COMMENTS AND CONCERNS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME!!!


----------



## IrishDoc (Aug 8, 2010)

nice grow for sure. just a little tip if you want to use it. if you want to control the growth of the mothers so they don't out rageous before you need them to be for taking clones, clip the big fan leaves off and that will slow the growth and be more controllable for you. wasn't sure if you knew this or not.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 8, 2010)

i have a feeling ur gonna have some niceeeee budzzzzz cant wait for some more pics


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 9, 2010)

Irish.. thanks man I appreciate it. I was trying not to shock them too much. I was having some problems with that room and I'm still tinkering with it lol.. I just ordered a dehumidifier and it will be here tomorrow. That should take care of any further pm problems.. Now I am dealing with them not getting enough light... I am thinking about trimming off the top of all the moms so I can lower the lights again!

Kev- not sure if you saw my other post.. just ordered a sick new digital slr camera.. got the canon rebel t1i....It should be here on thursday.. Def check back that night for the updated pics!! you know that Im going to have to play with the new toy  its suppose to have a sick macro setting so Im hoping to get some trichome shots!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 10, 2010)

i still have mites on all my leaves.. can I still spray with azatrol? tomorrow it will be one month exactly since I flipped the lights! HELP!!!!!


----------



## doobz (Aug 10, 2010)

dpagano7486 said:


> i still have mites on all my leaves.. can I still spray with azatrol? tomorrow it will be one month exactly since I flipped the lights! HELP!!!!!


Hi mate, been watching your grow with keen interest and you seem to be doing a great job.. 

With regards to your mites. In all my experience in growing, the only way to get rid of mites once in flower is obviously not to use any chems if you can help it. 

I have been using Sulfume Hotbox units in my grows for a few years. I have it set to come on for 1.5 hours during lights out even if there are no mites present. Once the unit is setup it takes about 4 or 5 days for the mites to start going as the sulfur puts them off their food so the ones that are already alive die! Then once all the eggs have hatched they need to die also. 

It doesn't burn the sulfur but vaporizes it so there is no chemicals going into your plants at all. Its also great for preventing fungal infections so its a great thing to have in your grow room as an all round bit of kit. I am not sure where in the U.S you will find one but here in the U.K they are about £70 with 5kg's of sulphur - 5kg's has lasted me almost 1 and a half years and is cheap anyways.

I have seen them used in large scale commercial grows and I know that Shantibaba from Mr-Nice uses them also. 

Here is the info on the unit here.. http://www.hotboxworld.com/products/hotbox-sulfume/8/cat

There is a trick to making the unit most effective. When you have the unit set to come on make sure your extraction and intake are off or set to go off.. You want the sulphur vapor to spread around the room on its own so it fills the grow room completely. Once the room is full (in my case about an hour) - You can turn on the extraction. Its a good idea to make sure you have a CF connected to your extraction to process the smell off the unit. Thats the only downside to the sulfume. The smell is a bit like burned matches but its easily managed with the right extraction.

Good Luck..


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 12, 2010)

Doobz.. thanks man.. Ive been looking into one for a while now and I think thats what I'm going to do! Im going to do some research this week and hopefully get 1 soon!! Thanks again.. Heres some new pics of the room too...


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 13, 2010)

Heres some new pics for everyone to enjoy!! There are some pics of the moms, flowering room, macro shots of buds and trichomes, I insulated the a/c exhaust and added backdraft dampers to all of the exhaust lines, there are pics of the mother area where I just added a new dehumidifier today! Any other questions comments or concerns are always welcome!! LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 17, 2010)

UPDATE: I did a reservoir change today! I have switched to 2tsp/gal floramicro, 4tsp/gal floragro, 1ml/gal floralicious plus, and 2tsp/gal KoolBloom liquid. I also moved the lights up... The lights are almost to the ceiling now... Just past week 5 of flower now.. i am also moving my room right after this grow so there will be a lapse in time before my next grow of 2 systems.. Hopefully only a week or 2 though.


----------



## sin inc (Aug 18, 2010)

wow man i been just got finished reading your thread man you have a nice setup. wish i could grow like that what have your rez temps been like i have been having troble with mine they stay like 75-80 i ve been trying to use the frozen water bottle thing but its no use really temps just climb back up


----------



## UrbanAerO (Aug 18, 2010)

sin inc said:


> wow man i been just got finished reading your thread man you have a nice setup. wish i could grow like that what have your rez temps been like i have been having troble with mine they stay like 75-80 i ve been trying to use the frozen water bottle thing but its no use really temps just climb back up


Yeah reservoir temps are extremely important in aeroponics with chemical nutrients because over 68*F bacteria and fungi grow. If I cant keep my reservoir temps down I will change reservoirs every 3 days to keep from build up. Also a few drops of bleach goes a long way to kill bacteria in nutrients. I was also wondering how *dpagano keeps it below this tempature. I had to completely rebuild my piping and ran the reservoir/pump in my air conditioned bathroom in a seperate room. I have seen aeroponics work right and its amazing how fast roots develop when the conditions are perfect and I have every condition perfect but the reservoir temps.*


----------



## decaad (Aug 18, 2010)

looks good. That ph is a little high I try and keep mine at 5.8-6.0. I am using aeroflow 30 but only using 15 spots have you had any problems with overcrowding? Looks like you filled the tray. I think im gonna try that next time.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey yall,

75-80 is def. extremely high for res temps.... Also, the temp inside the lines is hotter than that of the res.. something to keep in mind! As for the water bottles, they keep my res between 65 and 74. I go there during the day (lights out) and I put in approx. 15-21 water bottles and again @ night around midnight (lights on) i put in another 20-25 bottles. When I go in the morning, the temp is usually about 71 or 72 and when I get there at night its around 73. I know thats high, but its better then being like that all the time.. i could better regulate if I had a 1/4hp chiller which I will be getting in my next room when I have the ext. too. My pH is 5.7 right now but I always aim for 5.8 and when I'm watering my mothers I aim for 6.1 or so. Hope that helps.. I took some pics last night.. I will try to upload them today.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Gaseous Clay (Aug 19, 2010)

DAY-YAM (Texanese) That's a frosty forest you got there! 

I'm watching, reading and learning from this journal! Thanks!

Found a triple meter like yours on ebay for about $100 delivered so I snatched that up. I hope my (future) single plant grow does as well. Hope you get the mite problem under control and the root aphids too. UGH

As for a reservoir cooler I have seen some DIY solutions using those small refrigerators you can get at home depot for around $85. I may have to build one when the budget allows.

On the PVC system you bought. I am making my own and from what I see in the catalogs and the directions I am following (How-to-hydroponics book at google books) I see that I can build that same system for around $400. The pump is around $250 of that cost. I built an 18 inch long 5 gallon system I built for a cabinet test. (more on that later)

It took me 2 days to read the entire journal so far. I had my doubts about your success because you took on a rather ambitious grow on what seems like a fairly small budget. You have thus far exceeded my expectations. GOOD JOB! I hope to follow this through to completion.

EDIT:Just noticed this is my first post here! I been reading and posting in so many forums lately I don't hardly know where I am!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 20, 2010)

Haha thanks man I appreciate it.. When I started going big, I lived on these forums for like 6 months reading everything that I could and I'm trying my best to give back... Ill keep this one going for sure and I should be building another room at the end of sept so I will start another journal then too!


----------



## WWShadow (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey dpagano, have you had any problems with misters clogging? I keep reading about this here & there but if it is such a problem why would ppl still use the system?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 20, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with it yet, but then again this far into flowering, i wouldnt know if a mister was clogged or not.. I dont really use any organics so slime wont be an issue there and I change the res out pretty often in hopes that no salts build up.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 27, 2010)

More pics, more pics, more pics wooo


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 30, 2010)

lol wuddup kev.. took some pics 2 days ago.. ill try to get them uploaded tonight!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## dpagano7486 (Sep 1, 2010)

UPDATE.. i sprayed all of the plants today with azatrol and PM spray!! loaded em up with the stuff.. I also added 1500 ladybugs to the ladies hoping to slow down the spidermites!


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Dpagano

Looking really good,
Keep attacking them mites!
Dont let them get out of control....


----------



## floridacity2004 (Sep 1, 2010)

nice reading all of this


----------



## Dankster12 (Sep 2, 2010)

keep us posted on the bug problem. We had what we thought were tiny root aphids hovering around the pots (soil). Turns out they were just not fully matured, now they're in the canopy! They spread quick, so get on em' fast. Were trying general hydros Azamax, if it works I'll let you know.


----------



## dpagano7486 (Sep 2, 2010)

hey yall!! azamax is the same product as azatrol! Thats what I used.. I am about 2 weeks from harvest now and didnt want to spray but I had no choice! I pre harvested some stuff and smoked it.. Taste and smokes smooth and good!! I accidentally snapped off a branch and that is drying now! I'm posting pics now!


----------



## dpagano7486 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Indefinately (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Dpagano,

Thats some nice looking bud.......
Just chopped a couple of girls down my self recentlty......LOL
Happy smoking!


----------



## SupremeGreenTeam840 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo Dpagano Props bro.!!! Just want to comment on a few things read through the entire thread last night, good bedtime reading LOL! Just one small piece of advice I looked through almost all your pics and and even more so after I read that you got mites and noticed webs on your bud man thats all bad because no matter what you do unless you completely sanitize your room after your done and before you start another crop like I mean top to bottom with bleach and anything that will kill those little bastards then you will always have a problem. Nice touch with the lady bugs they help allot man also I like to use praying mantis, and Predatory Mites they will eat all those little fuckers and there eggs because you can get rid of the mites but there eggs will still be there hiding!!!! People want to enjoy there bud not smoke pests or mold!!!! Good Job Man from one So cal boy to another


----------



## brandon873 (Sep 11, 2010)

did you end up choppin early?????????????????


----------



## dpagano7486 (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks for all the advice and help yall!! Yea the mites and mold were a Bitch but I got through it... I took everything out of the room and sanitized everything.. I will be setting up 2 rooms next month each with 2 systems so I will be starting new threads.. I got all new equipment for the second room and I am adding equip to the other room.. I ended up cropping about a week early because my landlord demanded to do a walk through due to a slight water leak...*whoops* lol So It took me about 48 hours to crop everything and break down the entire room and get it back to the way I rentedd it.. It was hell!! I lost about 20 plants to mold, mites, and a few that just didnt grow. After all was said and done, I came out with just about 4lbs. I trimmed everything, with 2 of us took like 32 hrs, then hung dry for about 4 or 5 days with 55% humidity then began curing. I cured for about a week. I will try to put up some of the pics I took through this process a little later.. Let me know if yall have any other q's


----------



## Staycool (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello!

Very nice setup and much pictures! Where did you order Aeroflo?


----------



## dpagano7486 (Oct 14, 2010)

I ordered them from whatever company had them the cheapest.. I could refer you to a specific store if you want.. I do a lot of bulk ordering from him, but he is usually very reasonable.


----------



## uno118 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just recently purchased an aeroflo, and I sat here for two hours reading every post you had about your initial setup, and It was awesome homie. Thanks for caring about the up in coming growers. *dpagano7486* Thanks for that I know it took alot out of your schedual but I really appreciate it. Now I no what to do what accessories to buy and I dont have to depend on experimentation. If I ever meet you I'll smoke one with you on those aforementioned topics alone. Stay high, stay, fly, and Stay righteous.


----------



## unknown1231 (Jul 10, 2012)

@*dpagano7486

**


*WOW @ your setup. Looks like you know your shit when it comes to carpentry!

*How much did it cost to build out the room(s) with all of that wood?

What was the increase to your electric bill? *

VERY VERY NICE!!


----------



## unknown1231 (Jul 10, 2012)

dpagano7486 said:


> View attachment 1128765


Spider Mites... ugh no good!


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 10, 2012)

get a chiller mate,

good setup..


----------



## speedy83 (Jan 28, 2013)

dpagano7486 said:


> hey brandon... I am using the GH flora series also! I started doing the same thing.. I added about an 1/8 tsp. of the floramicro and the floragrow to the water. The ppm right now is like 60 and the temps are at a cool 69. The pH is around 6. i am seeing growth in the roots, but not so much in the foliage yet. And advice? Thanks again for your reply!



Sorry that intrude
flora too use if anyone would be interested here is my table
Solutions based on micro hard water with calcium nitrate


---------- Micro \ bloom \ gro \ CAN -------- N \ P \ K \ Ca \ Mg \ S \ Fe


1. Sprouting: --- 0.7 \ 0.75 \ 0.6 \ 0.15 -------- 64 \ 18 \ 67 \ 23 \ 16 \ 15 \ 0.84


2. Early Vega ----- 1.35 \ 1.6 \ 1.0 \ 0.15 -------- 114 \ 39 \ 125 \ 38 \ 33 \ 32 \ 1.62


3. Vega --------- 1.75 \ 2.0 \ 1.5 \ 0.2 -------- 155 \ 50 \ 172 \ 50 \ 43 \ 40 \ 02.01


4. Translation ------- 2.0 \ 3.3 \ 1.0 \ 0.25 -------- 159 \ 76 \ 189 \ 61 \ 64 \ 66 \ 04.02


5. Color acceleration ----- 2.7 \ 3.5 \ 1.0 \ 0.3 -------- 199 \ 80 \ 203 \ 76 \ 68 \ 70 \ 3.24


6. Color --------- 2.7 \ 5.0 \ 0 \ 0.3 -------- 169 \ 109 \ 195 \ 76 \ 90 \ 100 \ 3.24


7. The fading ------ 1.0 \ 6.0 \ 0 \ 0.3 -------- 84 \ 130 \ 209 \ 59 \ 108 \ 120 \ 1.2


8.Ripening ------- 1.0 \ Ripen 5.0 -------- 50 \ 130 \ 218 \ 10 \ 125 \ 100 \ 1.2


Solutions based on Micro-soft water


------- Micro \ bloom \ gro -------- N \ P \ K \ Ca \ Mg \ S \ Fe


1. Sprouting - 0.7 \ 0.7 \ 0.7 \ -------- 56 \ 18 \ 63 \ 35 \ 16 \ 14 \ 0.84


2. Early Vega --- 1.35 \ 1.6 \ 1.2 -------- 103 \ 40 \ 122 \ 67 \ 34 \ 32 \ 1.62


3. Vega -------- 1.75 \ 2.0 \ 1.7 -------- 138 \ 51 \ 165 \ 87 \ 44 \ 40 \ 02.01


4. Translation ------ 2.0 \ 2.3 \ 2.0 -------- 160 \ 58 \ 192 \ 100 \ 51 \ 46 \ 04.02


5. Color acceleration ----- 02.07 \ 04.03 \ 01.05 -------- 180 \ 80 \ 200 \ 135 \ 69 \ 68 \ 3.24


6. Color -------- 2.7 \ 4.0 \ 1.0 -------- 165 \ 91 \ 191 \ 135 \ 77 \ 80 \ 3.24


7. The fading ------ 1.0 \ 5.0 \ 1.0 --------- 80 \ 113 \ 224 \ 50 \ 95 \ 100 \ 1.2


8.Ripening------ 1.0 \ Ripen 5.0 -------- 50 \ 130 \ 207 \ 50 \ 125 \ 100 \ 1.2
sorry for my english, I do not know him (it's Google)


----------



## dpagano7486 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey all.. Im back again!! If you liked what I did in this last journal, check out this new thread!! Its just starting but ill develop quickly!! stay tuned for sure!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/618021-2-aeroflo-60-grow-lots.html


----------

